# Format .wps illisible sur mac ?



## Sprouden (7 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tous !

Je suis à la recherche d'un outil qui me permettrait de lire ou de convertir des fichiers texte en .wps venants du monde windows (issus probablement de l'application WindowsWorks?). J'essaye en vain avec NeoOffice, AppleWorks, TextEdit,?, mais rien ne semble aboutir   .

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Berthold (8 Janvier 2005)

.wps est effectivement le suffixe d'un document Microsoft Works. Je ne veux pas te faire peur, mais étant confronté au même problème il y a quelques années, j'ai fini par abandonner. Même les logiciels du même éditeur sur le même PC ne reconnaissaient pas ce format.
Si tu peux retrouver un MsWorks convenable, ouvre et enregistre sous rtf ou n'importe quel format que tu puisses lire, sinon, ...?


----------



## MortyBlake (8 Janvier 2005)

D'accord avec Berthold. Meme Office 2004 ne peux pas ouvrir de fichier .wps (je viens d'essayer). Il y a quelques convertisseurs dans le monde W..., mais pour Mac je n'en connais pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec Berthold. Meme Office 2004 ne peux pas ouvrir de fichier .wps (je viens d'essayer). Il y a quelques convertisseurs dans le monde W..., mais pour Mac je n'en connais pas.



Les vieilles versions de Claris Works savaient ouvrir les documents MS Works qui leur étaient contemporaines (peut être la 4, sûrement la 3 et les précédentes.


----------



## Sprouden (9 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses?

J'ai donc été obligé de solliciter un ami pciste (il faut bien qu'ils nous servent à quelque chose   ) pour qu'il me convertisse ces fichus documents en .doc... et là pas de prob...

La meilleure c'est qu'il y a un de mes fichiers .wps qu'il n'a même pas pu lire sur son pécé sous prétexte que le logiciel utilisé pour l'éditer possédait des librairies différentes (ou un truc du genre)... pfff bien joué Microsoft !! si même entre pécés ça coince on est pas aidé !!

Sur ce... @bientôt

ps: félicitations pour votre magazine


----------

